# Coque semi-rigides pour iPad 2 en France?



## mosso2000 (5 Avril 2011)

Salut à tous, après avoir possédé des coques de type folio pour iPad 1 pour une utilisation finalement principalement à la maison, je souhaite m'orienter vers une coque de type TPU semi-rigide pour un gain de poids et un confort de portée (en association avec un stand de type belkin).
Cependant, est-ce possible d'en trouver en magasin en France? je n'ai rien vu au Darty/Fnac locaux, ni apple store (que des smart covers...), est ce que ca pourrait se trouver dans un surcouf, un boulanger ou autre?
Je lorgne sur la iLuv flex, mais si vous avez d'autres suggestions c'est avec plaisir...
Merci!


----------



## arbaot (5 Avril 2011)

KDO


----------



## mosso2000 (5 Avril 2011)

Oui, et j'ai bien précisé en France!
J'ai deja commandé plusieurs fois a dealextreme et ca me toujours un mois pour arriver (suis-je malchanceux?), voire pire!


----------



## arbaot (5 Avril 2011)

mêmes délais pour moi mais sav nickel


----------



## pepeye66 (6 Avril 2011)

natsou_k a dit:


> Perso, je trouve que les sites de ventes d'accessoires pour ipad/ipod/iphone etc. sont plus intéressants que les magasins. ils proposent généralement des prix bien moins important que ceux qu'on peut trouver en grande surface. Par exemple http://www.coque.net propose pas mal de coques et d'étuis qui pourraient t'intéresser.
> J'espere t'avoir aidé.



Bon et bien je suis allé sur le site que tu conseilles....
Je suis dubitatif, car je suis allé sur leur chat et j'ai posé la questions suivante:
_"Les coques pour iPad2 sont elles compatibles avec la smart-cover"_
Voilà leur réponse:
_"Bonjour_
_mon collègue me dit qu'elle peut etre compatible sans en être sur à 100%_
_ce que nous vous conseilles c'est de prendre une coque ipad 2 et un film protecteur"_
Tu comprendras que je ne donne pas suite ! (surtout que j'ai déjà acheté la smart-cover !)


----------



## pepeye66 (8 Avril 2011)

Par contre, je suis allé me renseigner pour une coque sur ce site:
http://www.mobilefun.fr/28392-coque-ipad-2-marware-microshell---noire.htm
Mais j'ai un problème de compréhension (voir photo ci dessous). Je leur ai posé la question mais comme ils ne me répondent pas est ce que quelqu'un pourrait me renseigner ?





Merci.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (8 Avril 2011)

J'ai acheté chez darty une coque silicone minigel... Un coup de cutter plus tard, elle était compatible smartcover... Super simple, très propre si on est un peu bricolo...

Acheté a darty val d'Europe pour ceux que Ca interresse...


----------



## LLLynnWoW (14 Mai 2014)

Ok, j'avais déjà visionné le forum et pas trouvé de réponse. Maintenant j'ai un peu plus de temps et j'espère trouver des réponses.


----------

